# التسبحة :ملف متكامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

كل سنة والجميع بالف خير 
الاربعاء 25 نوفمبر 
بداية صوم الميلاد 
واجمل تسبحة تسبى قلبى 
تسبحة 7 و 4 

:download:
ساحاول فى هذا الموضوع اجمع كل ما قرات عن التسبحة 
واهديها لام النور العذراء القديسة مريم 
ولتسبحة 7 و4 
وكل محبيها 


:download:


بقلم :الانبا بينيامين اسقف المنوفية 



طقس التسبحة أولاً:

*طبيعة التسبحة أرقى أنواع الصلاة:*

لأنها *تعكس إحساس الإنسان بعمل الله* (ويشعر الإنسان انه قريب من الله) ويقترب الإنسان من الصورة الملائكية في التسبيح ولذلك يقال عن التسبحة أنها طعام الملائكة أو ما يسمى بعمل السمائيين شغلتهم أنهم يسبحون الله وليس لهم عمل آخر غير ذلك.​ 
 


أنها *تعبير عن الشكر* بالإحساس بالخلاص​​

– بصفة خاصة: يعني التسبيح مرتبط بالإحساس بالخلاص مثل شعب إسرائيل بعد نجاته من فرعون سبح الله، وداود بعد انتصاره على جليات سبح الله وكل الشعب معه والثلاثة فتية القديسين سبحوا الله في آتون النار.
فالتسبيح مرتبط ارتباط وثيق بالإحساس بالخلاص:
خلاص من العالم
خلاص من العدو
خلاص من الخطية
خلاص من المرض​ 
 

التسبحة أيضاً هي *تراث آبائي* 

أختبرها الآباء وقدموا لنا صلوات مختبرة بمعنى أنها مفعمة بخبرات الآباء وهناك تأملات كثيرة للآباء في التسبيح.


والتسبحة أيضاً هي *أمر رسولي*: 

بمعنى أن الكنيسة مؤسسة على الرسل، ونعايش الكنيسة من خلال التسبيح بمعنى أن نشعر بقيمة الكنيسة حينما نسبح فتصير الكنيسة سماء بالتسبحة والمسبحون كالملائكة.



والتسبحة أيضاً *تعبر عن مكنونات النفس في علاقتها بالله:* 

تعبر عما بداخل النفس من مشاعر مثل الانسحاق والخشوع والفرح والألم والنصرة في المزامير أيضاً توضيح أن الهدف من حياة الإنسان هو التسبيح فيقول في مز 146 : 2 – 10 " أسبح الرب في حياتي وأرنم لإلهي ما دمت موجوداً" في المزامير أيضاً تتكلم عن الحالة النفسية التي يمر بها الإنسان فمثلاً في حالة الترك والتخلي يقول " إلى متى يا رب تنساني.. إلى الانقضاء" (مزمور 12 بالأجبية).​​​ 

 


*وظيفة الكنيسة:
*الكنيسة هي مؤسسة إلهية تترجم عمل الله على الأرض بمعنى أنها تشيد بعمل الله، التسبيح جزء من طبيعة الكنيسة وقبل القداس لازم نصلي التسبحة.
والقداس الإلهي هو من أرقى أنواع التسبحة (والتسبحة هي فرشة القداس)

 لذلك نجد:
تسبحة.
قداس
ثم أغابي (طعام المحبة) والثلاثة يعبروا عن حياة الكنيسة.​ 
 

*والتسبيح هو ذبيحة إلهية* في رو 12 : 1 يبين أن التسبحة ذبيحة إلهية وبيعتبرها عبادة عقلية أي اشتراك الذهن في الصلاة يجعل من التسبيح ذبيحة لله.


*+عبادة الجسد*:

 تظهر من خلال الميطانيات – السجدات – رفع الأيدي – رفع الأعين – الصوم.

*+عبادة الروح :* هي التسبيح.


*+العبادة العقلية:* أي اشتراك الذهن في الصلاة (كلها مفاهيم مهمة جداً ينبغي أن نعرفها جيداً).
تعبيرات الصلاة تخرج من الذهن تعبر عن عبادتنا العقلية بمتابعة الذهن لكلمات الصلاة.
خضوع العقل لله من خلال الصلاة، ونحن نطيع الإرادة الإلهية.
آدم وحواء كانا يعيشان في طاعة ربنا بإرادتهم لكن عندما خالفا وسقطا في الحال طردوا من الجنة،

فالشركة مع الله تحتاج على العبادة العقلية أي خضوع الذهن لله وطاعة الإرادة الإلهية.​​​


 
*خطورة احتراف التسبيح:
ما معنى احتراف التسبيح؟
*هو أن *يتحول التسبيح إلى حرفة، أو مهنة،* أي يفقد روحانية التسبيح فيردد الإنسان التسبيح بلا فهم بلا تأمل بلا روحانية وهذا نوع من الإنحراف في التسبيح


 أي أيضاً *التلاوة بغير روحانية* مجرد ترديد كلام، قال عنه الكتبا "ترديد الكلام باطلاً كالأمم" الكلام الباطل هنا المقصود به هو الكلام بدوزن هدف بدةن فكر بدون شعورن بدون تأمل ...الخ.​ 
 

وهو عكس اللجاجة لأن اللجاجة معناها أن الإنسان يعرف الهدف من ترديد الطلبة فيرددها بشغف وبمرارة وبفكر وبمشاعر وتأمل...الخ



*استقرار التسبيح:*​*​​​*لكي يستقر الإنسان في التسبحة هذا يأتي عن طريق *التكرار الواعي* وهذا يجعل الإنسان يستقر في الله أو يجد راحته في الله، أي وجود علاقة وثيقة ثابتة متبادلة بين الله والإنسان من خلال الصلاة والتسبيح


 فاستقرار التسبيح هو أن الانسان

*يتعود التسبيح بأسلوب فيه تأمل فيه روحانية وفيه عمق، والعمق يأتي بالتركيز في التسبيح بمعنى الإحساس بالفرح وهو يسبح بحيث يخرج الإنسان من التسبحة وهو فرحان شبعان في العمق،*


*ولا شك أن هناك شركة بين الروح القدس والإنسان في الصلاة والتسبيح* 



علشان كده أبونا وهو بيصرف الشعب يقول: وشركة وموهبة وعطية الروح القدس...
في رو 8 : 26 ، 27 : "وكذلك الروح أيضاً يعين ضعفاتنا لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها ولكن الذي يفحص القلوب يعلم ما هو اهتمام الروح، لأنه بحسب مشيئة الله يشفع في القديسين.

 أظن أن الآية دي توضح شركة الروح القدس في الصلاة والتسبيح.


وعلى ذلك فالتسبحة هي جزء من سيرة الروحانيين "السيرة الروحانية للإنسان" معنى كلمة سيرة روحانيية: معناها تسبيح عميق للشركة مع الروح القدس، وده يسموه الآباء رؤية مبكرة للأبدية او الإحساس بالأبدية بصورة مبكرة، كما لو كان انتقل إلى الأبدية وهو ما زال على الأرض.​​​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*بقلم :الانبا بينيامين اسقف المنوفية* 


:download:


*اللاهوتيات في التسبحة:*​
لاهوتيات :
 يعني تعبير عن لاهوت السيد المسيح. 


نجد في التسبحة
 في ثيؤطوكية الأحد،
 ثيؤطوكية الخميس،
 ثيؤطوكية الجمعة. 


واضح في الثلاث أيام هذه أحاديث كثيرة في التسبيح بتتكلم عن *لاهوت السيد المسيح* ولذلك التسبيح له معاني فوق اللفظ فمثلاً لما نقول السلام للعذراء المعمل الإلهي الذي اتحد فيه اللاهوت مع الناسوت. هذا كلام له معنى أكبر من مجرد الألفاظ، 

فصور اللغة أحياناً تجعلنا نحيط الكلام بمشاعر وتأملات لكي نصل إلى المعاني الحقيقية للكلمات.​​​






*ثانياً: حكمة ترتيب التسبحة:*


طريق التسبيح

*1-طريقة المرابعة:*
 المجاوبة الصوتية مجموعة تقول ومجموعة ترد عليها.​
*2-خورسان :* 
في مجموعتان يسبحان بالتتابع الربع البحري، والربع القبلي 0أي شمال وجنوب والكل ناظر إلى الشرق)


*3-طريقة التسبيح المنفردة:* 

مثال لذلك الكاهن وهو يصلي صلوات منفرداً في صلوات القداس والشعب يرد
عليه.


*4-طريقة المردات:* 

المرنم يقول – وباقي الخورس يرد بالمرد الخاص مثل : جيف بيف ناي شوب شا إينيه.


*5-الطريقة الجماعية:* 

الكل يقول كل شيء – الجميع يشتركون- مثل ختام الصلوات وختام التسبحة

والتنوع هو نوع من أنواع الإثراء ويجعل التسبيح بدون ملل وبدون ارتباط بطريقة واحدة.​​​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*بقلم :الانبا بينيامين اسقف المنوفية* 


:download:



الحان التسبحة:​
لها 24 لحن 

وفيها حاجة اسمها لبش واللبش هو تفسير باللحن (أي تفسير ملحق)



 وألحان التسبحة تتفاوت بين الطول والقصر

 وبين القلة والكثرة حسب الجزء الذي يلحن

لكن لازم كل هوس يبقى له لبش وهو كنفسير يقال بلحن معين.​​




*ترتيب فقرات التسبحة:*​ 
 
​*1-صلاة نصف الليل:*​​​*+المزامير :* نلاحظ أن البداية دائماً بمزامير نصف الليل يوجد 
3 خدمات (تسمى أيضاً 3 هجعات وهجعة بمعنى سجدة) وهي التسمية المسيحية التقليدية الرهبانية.


*+خدمة:* يعني خدمة الصلاة وتعني أيضاً تقدمة.


*+هجعة:* يعني حركة الجسد المعبر عن العبادة وهي حركة مجاوبة.

*+سجدة*: معناها تلاقي الركبة والرأس في السجود على الأرض.​​​ 



*فالخدمة الأولى:* 

تتكلم عن* السهر* يقول فيها المزمور الكبير 119 فيه تلتقي النفس مع كلمة الله.​ 
 

*والخدمة* *الثانية :*

تتكلم عن* التوبة* – مزامير المصاعد – الإنجيل.



*والخدمة الثالثة:* 

تتكلم عن *الإعداد للملكوت وانتظار الملكوت* وتقال فيها مزامير النوم، النوم يشير إلى الموت ثم القيامة.


*ثم تختتم الخدمة الثالثة بانجيل*

 (اطلق عبدك بسلام) وهنا تعبر الكنيسة
* عن حالة تجلي نعيشها وكأنها اختطفت إلى الملكوت وصارت في الحفوة الإلهية* 



*وتختم بكيرياليسون 41 مرة*


 ثم 

*قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود.*​​


ثم تبدأ تسبحة نصف الليل بالترتيب الآتي:​ 
:download:​ 
​​​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*بقلم :الانبا بينيامين اسقف المنوفية*


:download:



ثم تبدأ تسبحة نصف الليل بالترتيب الآتي:



*قطعة تين ثينو:* 

ومعناها: قوموا يا بني النور وهي الدعوة العامة للتسبيح.

 

*مديح القيامة:* 

تين ناف (كلمة قبطي) وهذا بعد الخماسين


 يقال في الأحاد فقط حتى الأحد الأخير لشهر هاتور (ولا يقال من أول كيهم حتى عيد القيامة) 


الكنيسة تعطينا الإحساس بالمناسبة قبلها (أي قبل المناسبة) فمثلاً قبل التجسد تعطينا إحساس بالتجسد وهكذا في القيامة وما بعدها. وكذلك حتى بداية الصوم الكبير.


*الهوس الأول:* 

(كلمة قبطي) وكلمة هوس معناها تسبحة أو يسبح (مارن هوس – فلنسبح) 


في الهوس الأول تذكر قصة نجاة الشعب من يد فرعون. 
نجدها في (خر 15 ، رؤ 15) والارتباط بينهما وفي خر 15 عبور البحر الأحمر فخلصوا من نير فرعون. وفي رؤ 15 أيضاً المفديين يقولون تسبحة موسى والخروف.


*- لبش 0مديح) الهوس الأول:* 

وهو على نفس معنى الهوس الأول أي خلاص إسرائيل من يد فرعون – وعبورهم البحر الأحمر بقيادة موسى النبي – ثم يطلب المرتل صلوات موسى رئيس الأنبياء وشفاعة والدة الإله.


في أيام الأسبوع العادية (فيما عدا الأحد) يصلي بعد الهوس الأول ولبشه 


*تقال القطع (السابعة ، والثامنة والتاسعة ) من ثيؤطوكية الأحد. بعد تلاوة فصل الإنجيل "الآن يا سيد تطلق عبدك بسلام"*


 

*لماذا القطع الثلاثة هذه من ثيؤطوكية الأحد؟*

لأنها *تطبق بين الرمز والمرموز إليه* وهذه الثلاث قطع تتحدث عن التجسد بصورة كاملة لأن نجاة الشعب من يد فرعون كانت رمز لنجاة البشرية من يد الشيطان عن طريق تجسد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح.


*الهوس الثاني:* 

عبارة عن مزمور 135 وهو *شكر على الخلاص* ولذلك يجيء هذا الهوس بعد المرموز إليه – يبقى عملنا الرمز، المرموز إليه

 وبعدين الشكر على الخلاص هذا الهوس 28 ربع 


وكل ربع يتكرر فيه عبارة "لأن على الأبد رحمته" واحنا بنتكلم عن رحمة ربنا


* نجد 14 جيل إلى داود و 14 جيل إلى المسيح جملتهم 28 *

وداود يرمز إلى السيد المسيح كل جيل له ربع >إلى الأبد رحمته" دليل على أن رحمة الله تشمل كل جيل.


*لبش الهوس الثاني:* 


مارين أو أونه فلنشكر المسيح إلهنا مع المرتل داود النبي وهذا اللبش على نفس الهوس الثاني نعبر فيه عن ابتهاجنا وشكرنا للرب الذي أنعم علينا بالخلاص.



*الهوس الثالث:* 


*تسبحة الثلاث فتية* في الآتون وهي تمثل تجار بالحياة- لأن أي إنسان ممكن أن يلقى في الآتون بيد بشرية شريرة تلقيه في آتون التجارب

 الثلاث فتية سجلوا انتصارات

 كمثال أولاد الله الذين ينتصرون على العالم. 

العجيب أننا نجد في الهوس الثالث نظرة الخليقة من خلال عمل الله.

 فيها دعوة للخليقة لكي تسبح الله في عمله

 فالشمس تسبح ربنا لعملها بالفلك الذي تدور فيه لذلك يقول المرنم السموات تحدث بمجد الله والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه.
هذا يدل على انتصار أولاد الله في كل الظروف المحيطة الخارجية – المتعبة علاوة على الانتصار الداخلي على أي مشاعر غير روحية في النفس 



الهوس الثالث عبارة عن 40 ربع


 نجد أن ال 6 أرباع الأولى: 

خاطب فيها الفتية الثلاثة السيد المسيح 6 مرات قائلين مبارك أنت وهي إشارة إلى أو ترمز إلى (600 سنة) بين ملك نبوخذ نصر وميلاد السيد المسيح – أي بمعدل كل 100 سنة ربع


 كذلك ال 34 ربع بعد هذه الأرباع الستة هي رمز على سني حياة السيد المسيح التي عاشها على الأرض 33 سنة و ثلث تقريباً أي بمعدل كل سنة بريع. 


وهذا يوضح قيمة السيد المسيح على الأرض في ال 6 أرباع الأولى

 يسبح الفتية الثلاثة القديسون الله على مجد صفاته الذاتية 



وفي الأربع والثلاثون التالية وحتى آخر الهوس على مجده المستعلن في الخليقة وبالخليقة.


*لحن اريبصالين:* 


وهي ابصالية واطس للثلاث فتية

 وهي أرباع مرتبة من الألفا (كلمة قبطي) إلى الأوميجا (كلمة قبطي) 

على الحروف الهجائية اليونانية

 أي الربع الأول يبدأ ب ألفا

 والثاني ب فيتا 

والثالث بجاما

 وهكذا على الربع الأخير الذي يبدأ ب أوميجا.
*وهي قطعة يونانية وقبطية تسير على منهج الهوس الثالث ونمطه.*

* 

*وطريقة هذه الإبصالية ثابتة لا تتغير بتغير المناسبات كما في باقي الابصاليات.


 

*لحن تيه أويه انسوك (كلمة قبطي)*



وهو مقدمة المجمع أي نتبعك بكل قلوبنا 

وهو عبارة عن مديح واطس للثلاث فتية القديسين وهو لبش الهوش الثالث.


من الملاحظ في ليلة أبو غالمسيس 

يعمل زفة 3 مرات في هذه الليلة.

المرة الأولى: بعد المزمور 151 ومعنا سفر المزامير ملفوف في ستر أبيض.


المرة الثانية: بعد مديح تين أويه إنسوك أو نقول فيها تيه أويه أنسوك.
الملاحظ هنا ولأننا نقول " نتبعك بكل قلوبنا" غننا نجد أكبر رتبة ليس في الآخر كما في الزفات الآخرى بل نجدها في الأول وراء الصليب مباشرة تمثل المسيح والكل يسير وراءه يقولون نتبعك بكل قلوبنا.


ومن هنا نرى روعة الطقس في كنيستنا القبطية لأن هذا معناه أن السيد المسيح حاضر من خلال هذه الرتبة سواء البطريرك أو الأسقف أو الكاهن أكبر رتبة موجودة في الكنيسة في هذه الليلة تسير خلف الصليب والكل وراءه يقولون نتبعك بكل قلوبنا.


وهذا اللحن يعبر عن أن مجمع القديسين يقولون للسيد المسيح بكل قلوبنا وكأنه درس نتعلمه من خلال طقس الكنيسة الحالية نتعلمه من الذين سبقونا إذ ساروا وراء السيد المسيح بكل قلوبهم.

 

*مجمع القديسين في التسبحة:*



- نجد فيه 20 (عشرون) اسم من آباء وأنبياء العهد القديم ويوحنا المعمدان السابق،
 لأنه سبق المسيح ب 6 أشهر
 الصابغ لأنه عمد الشعب.



- نجد ال 144 ألف البتوليين غير الدنسين
 عبارة عن 12 × 12 × 1000
رقم 12 يشير إلى ملكوت الله 3 × 4
× 12 يشير إلى الأبدية الشيء الثابت الدائم
× 1000 يعنى السماء.

+ نجد 12 تلميذ ، 70 رسول.
+ نجد أكثر من 100 شهيد ، 100 قديس.
+ نجد ال 318 في مجمع نيقية ، 

ال 150 في القسطنطينية، 

وال 200 في أفسس. 

والعذارى، والأب البطريرك، وأسقف الايبارشية الحالي.




ومجمع القديسين في التسبحة غير مجمع القديسين في القداس لأن في القداس الإلهي يركز على الآباء المعلمين البطاركة الذين قادوا الكنيسة ونعتبر مجمع القديسين في القداس الإلهي ملخص القديسين الموجودين في التسبحة.


ال 12 تلميذ إشارة إلى ال 12 سبط
ال 70 رسولاً إشارة إلى ال 70 أمه التي خرجت من نوح.
بالنسبة لرقم 12 وملكوت ربنا نجد في سر التثبيت (سر الميرون)
فرشم الإنسان 36 رشمة 12 × 3
ال 12 عبارة عن 3 × 4 رمز لملكوت الله
فال 36 رشم عبارة عن ال 12 اللي هي ملكوت الله في ال 3 اللي هو التثبيت.
لكن 12 × 12 يشير إلى الملكوت الأبدي.
3 × 12 يشير إلى الملكوت الكنسي، كيف أن الله يملك على الإنسان من خلال الكنيسة.



*الذكصولوجيات:* 


وهي تماجيد القديسين والقديسات

 وهي كلمة مكونة من كلمتين (كلمة قبطية) بمعنى، 

والكلمة الثانية (كلمة قبطية) بمعنى بركة.


ولذلك كلمة دكصولوجيا

 تعني أننا نأخذ بركة المجد الذي وصل إليه القديسون، 

وهناك ذكصولوجيات للسيدة العذراء، والملائكة، والسمائيين... الخ، 

وكذلك المناسبات إشارة للبركة التي أخذناها في هذه المناسبات ومنها الأعياد السيدية الكبرى ، الصغرى ، عيد الصليب المجيد، شهر كيهك، الصوم الكبير.




 وتقال الذكصولوجيات بنفس الطريقة التي يقال بها المجمع والباش الأيام الواطس (جمع لبش) في التسبحة.





*الهوس الرابع:* 


وهو عبارة عن الثلاثة المزامير الأخيرة 148 ، 149 ، 

150 


ويعتبر الهوس الرابع امتداد للهوس الثالث في تسبيح الخليقة 

كلها أما المزمور 151 فيقال ليلة أبو غالمسيس.


ابصالية اليوم: ابصالية من كلمة ابصالي اليونانية بمعنى ترتلة، أو تتمجيد للسيد المسيح، 



فيه ابصالية آدام (أيام الأحد والاثنين والثلاثاء) ولها نغمة قصيرة.

ابصالية واطس أيام الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة والسبت، ولها نغمة مطولة نوعاً.


أي أن كل يوم ابصالية كذلك هناك ابصاليات المناسبات، 


والابصالية تحمل نوع من الصلاة القلبية مثل ابصالية أعطى فرحاً لنفوسنا التي تقال يوم السبت.


مقدمة الثيؤطوكية والثيؤطوكية: كل يوم من أيام الأسبوع له ثيؤطوكية وهي عبارة عن تمجيد للسيدة العذراء التي تم عن طريقها سر التجسد الإلهي.


اللبش الخاص بالثيؤطوكية: وهو تفسير الثيؤطوكية ويقال بلحن مختلف عنها، بالنسبة ليوم الأحد ليس له لبش.

أما لبش الإثنين والثلاثاء فيقالا بطريقة الهوس الأول والثاني.


أما الألباش الواطس فتقال بطريقة حسب الطقس فتقال إما سنوي أو فرايحي أو كيهكي أو صيامي أو شعانيني.



*الطرح:* في بعض الأيام أو المناسبات لها طرح أي تفسير وكلمة طرخ أي شيء مطروح على آذان الناس.


*الدفنار:* وهو سيرة مختصرة لقديس اليوم ويقال بطريقة الترتيل.




*ختام الثيؤطوكيات:* 



فأيام الواطس لها ختام "ربنا يسوع المسيح" 

وأيام الآدام لها ختام "مراحمك يا إلهي"



*ختام التسبحة*:



+قانون الإيمان

+كيرياليسون باللحن المعروف

+قدوس...

+ابانا الذي في السموات



:download:​
ثم يقرأ الكاهن تحليل نصف الليل الخاص بالكهنة.


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*بقلم :الانبا بينيامين اسقف المنوفية*


:download:




التسبحة الكيهيكية:
وهي كما في التسبحة السنوية مع إضافة بعض الإضافات 

وهي تقال طوال شهر كيهك على البرامون


 وفيها تركز الكنيسة على *السيدة العذراء* لذلك سمي شهر كيهك الشهر المريمي.​ 
 

في تسبحة عشيات الآحاد:​
وقبل رفع بخور عشية تقدم بعض قطع الرومي والمعقب في المدائح.​ 


*المعقب* هي أرباع ترد على أرباع الرومي – رومي يعني يوناني.​ 


والمعقب ممكن قبطي وكذلك ممكن أن يكون عربي، 

كلها تتكلم عن تمجيد العذراء، نلاحظ أن تسبحة عشية كيهك



 ترتيبها كالآتي:
المزامير (التاسعة – الغروب – النوم)
لحن تي انثوس تيرو.
الهوس الرابع.
ابصالية واطس لشهر كيهك – أمويني تيرو خين أو راشي (بنغمة كيهك)
ميح (ابصالية) واطس عربي... أمدح في عذراء وبتول.​
مقدمة الثيؤطوكية بالطريقة الكيهكية.​ 



نظام ثيؤطوكية السبت وتقال بالطريقة الآتية:
الثيؤطوكية عبارة عن قطع: تقال القطعة الأولى من الثيؤطوكية ثم القطعة الرومي الأولى ثم قطعة المعقب القبطي الأولى ثم المدائح العربي لكل قطعة تقال 3 مدائح على القطع الأولى (لأبو السعد الأبوتيجي – المعلم غبريال – الأب البطريرك – أنبا مرقس ال 108) وهكذا على نفس هذا الترتيب القطعة (كلمة قبطي) من الثيؤطوكية ثم الثانية من الرومي ثم الثالثة من المعقب ثم 3 مدائح عربي... الخ حتى القطعة التاسعة.
إذا على كل قطعة الثيؤطوكيات التسعة قطعتين (رومي ومعقب قبطي)، و3 قطع عربي، ثم الشيرات الأولى والثانية باللحن الكيهكي، ثم الطرح وهو عبارة عن 4 طروحات لآحاد شهر كيهك الأربعة، كل أحد له طرح خاص به ثم الختام يا ربنا يسوع المسيح بالكيهكي.​​


تسبحة نصف الليل في شهر كيهك:
تضاف مدائح على المناسبة تربط بين المناسبة والعذراء وما قدمته العذراء لهذا التجسد الإلهي.
طرق تسبحة نصف الليل في كيهك:
طريقة السهر للصباح: وهي الطريقة الأصل فالسهر طول الليل يشير إلى انتظار البشرية وسط ظلمة الخطية تنتظر اشراقة شمس البر، ومع أول شعاع في الفجر نجد السيد المسيح على المذبح "نور أشرق على الجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت""
الطريقة اليومية: بمعنى أننا نقسم المدائح الكيهكي على التسبحة اليومية وهدفها هو تعليم الناس جمال التسبحة وهي تتيح فرصة لأكبر عدد من الناس أن يحضروا التسبحة كل حسب ظروفه وإذا أحب الناس التسبحة ليضحوا بالنوم ويصلوا.
تقسم مرتين في الأسبوع: بحيث تقسم المدائح والتسبحة على هذين اليومين.
هذا التقسيم حسب ما يلائم كل كنيسة. فأحيانا تقام سهرة يوم الجمعة حتى الصباح من 10 مساء الخميس حتى 6 صباح الجمعة. وهذا يلائم ظروف بعض الناس الذين يأخذون الأجازة يوم الجمعة والسهرة الأخرى تقام يوم الأحد من 6 مساء السبت حتى الساعة 11 مساء، أو قرب نصف الليل.
وقد تقام مرة واحدة في الأسبوع كما في ليلة الأحد على أن تنتهي بالقداس في باكر الأحد كما هو معتاد في الأديرة
​:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*معانى بعض الكلمات التى تستخدم فى التسبحة والالحان القبطية* 


*هناك بعض الكلمات غير عربية تستخدم فى التسبحة والالحان ولكن البعض لا يستطيع فهمها
وسف نعرض هذة الكلمات
اليكم بعض منها


**(( ميمر))**
كلمة سريانية معناها قول او مقالة و جمعها ميامر , و هي تطلق علي انواع كثيرة من الاقوال كالسير و التواريخ و المديح و التمجيدات و الوعظ و التعليم و غير ذلك و نحن نري هذة التسمية في الكتب الدينية القديمة مثل كتاب تمجيدات السروجي للعزة الالهية او تفاسيرة العالية , حيث يقال ميامر السروجي و ميامر مار افرام السرياني و ميمر ديونيسيوس


(( الهوس ))
كلمة معربة من القبطية و ترجمتها التسبحة أو التسبيح و باليونانية


(( اللبش ))
كلمة قبطية جمعها الباش – معناها شرح أو تفسير لبعض القراءات خاصة في التسبحة , و هذه الكلمة اصلها بمعنى تاج أو ذروة أو ختام أو خلاصة , و هو يقال بلحن خاص بعد الهوس او التداكية



(( طبهات ))
و مفردها طبهة و هي كلمة قبطية معناها طلبة و الفعل منها بمعنى يطلب – و تطلق على مجمع القديسيين الذي تبدا معظم أرباعة بكلمة ( اطلبوا )


(( ابصالية ))
معنى ألابصالية أو الأبصالى في القبطية ترتيل – و هي كلمة مشتقة من ابصلتيس أي مزمور أو ترتيلة – و هي قطع موزونة كالأشعار و مقفاة أيضا و أوائل أرباعها مرتبة غالبا على الحروف الهجائية إلا نادرا من ألابصاليات فأنة يكون غير مقفى أو غير مرتب على الحروف الهجائية بل موزونا فقط فيكون مؤلفا بغير تكلف يعوج المعنى – و من الابصاليات ما هو واطس و ما هو أدام – و هي تجمع بين التمجيد للرب يسوع ومديح الرسل و الشهداء و القديسيين


(( الشيرات ))
هي جمع لكلمة شيرية اليونانية و معناها السلام و هي كلمات مديح للسيدة العذراء بعد ثيؤطوكية يوم السبت و توجد الشيرات الاولي و الثانية و تلحن بخمس طرق حسب طقس اليوم الحاضر


(( استيخون ))
كلمة يونانية معناها أية أو عدد و تطلق على كل شطرة من الربع القبطي الموزون كالشعر مثل التداكيات و الآبصاليات و الغير الموزون كشطرات المزامير القبطية – و يقال للشطرة أيضا ( هنك ) فيقال مثلا الآستيخون الثالث أو الهنك الثالث من الربع أو المزمور


(( التسبحة ))
هي مجموعة التسابيح التي تسبق رفع بخور عشية و رفع بخور باكر


(( طقوس الالحان ))
تتغير انغام الالحان حسب المناسبات التي تقال فيها حتي تضفي علي الطقوس حيوية تشعر المصلي بانة يعيش في جو المناسبة نفسها فيتاثر بما تحملة المناسبة من معان روحية سامية , و فيما يلي نستعرض معا طرق الالحان المختلفة و المناسبات التي تقال فيها
*

*1– الطقس الفرايحي : -
1- من عيد النيروز اول توت الي يوم 16 توت
2- من عيد الميلاد 28 او 29 كيهك الي عيد الختان 6 طوبة ( و في الصعيد الي عيد الغطاس )
3- من عيد الغطاس 11 طوبة الي عيد عرس قانا الجليل 13 طوبة
4- من عيد القيامة المجيد الي نهاية السجدة الثانية في عيد العنصرة
5- في جميع الاعياد السيدية الكبري و الصغري باستثناء عيد البشارة اذا وقع في الفترة (( من جمعة ختام الصوم الي يوم شم النسيم )) حيث يلغي و لا يتم الاحتفال بة , و ايضا باستثناء خميس العهد الذي يصلي بالطقس السنوي
6- في يوم 29 من كل شهر قبطي (( تذكار البشارة و الميلاد و القيامة )) ما عدا شهري طوبة و امشير لا نهما يشيران للناموس و الانبياء الذين تنباؤا عن مجيء السيد المسيح له المجد
7- في الخطوبات و الاكاليل
*

*2 – الطقس الشعانيني : -
1- في عيد الصليب من 17 توت الي 19 توت
2- في عيد الصليب 10 برمهات
3- في يوم احد الشعانين
*

*3 – الطقس الكيهكي : -
1- يصلي بة خلال شهر كيهك من بدايتة الي اليوم السابق لبرامون الميلاد اما البرامون نفسة فطقسة سنوي , اما الجزء الاول من صوم الميلاد الواقع في النصف الثاني من هاتور فتقال الحانة بالطريقة السنوي
*

*4- الطقس الصيامي : -
1- في ثلاثة ايام صوم يونان , اما فصح يونان فطقسة سنوي
2- في الصوم الاربعينى المقدس من اولة الي جمعة ختام الصوم 0 و لة طريقة للايام و طريقة للاحاد*


*ه – الطقس الحزايني : -
1- في اسبوع الالام
2- في الجنازات ما عدا فترة الخماسين المقدسة و ايام الاعياد السيدية و ايام الاحاد

6 – الطقس السنوي : -
 يصلي بة بقية الايام خلاف ما سبق*


:download:​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*مميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا

الرب يبارككم

مجهــــــــــــــــــــود جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل*​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*** تسبحه كيهك ***​



تقام في ليلة الأحد​

وهي في الواقع تسبحة كل أحد طوال السنة، وذلك لأن الأحد تذكار قيامة السيد المسيح الذي تسهر فيه الكنيسة حتى مطلع الفجر. حتى تتلامس مع فجر الأبدية الذي لن تغرب شمسه أبدًا لأن الرب يسوع النور الحقيقي شمس البر هو نورها. 




أناجيل صلاة نصف الليل ​

1- الخدمة الأولى (مت10:25-13) لقاء مع العذارى اللواتي أوْقدن مصابيحهن. 

2- الخدمة الثانية (لو36:7-50) لقاء الحب في المسيح بالتوبة وسكب الطيب.

3 - الخدمة الثالثة (لو32:12-40) مواعيد الرب للقطيع الصغير الذي أصبح نصيب الرب. 




قوموا يا بني النور ​

+ تبدأ التسبحة بلحن تين ثينو (قوموا يا بني النور لنسبح رب القوات)، وهنا ينكشف سرّ السهر. السهر هو وقوف في نور المسيح لنسبح رب القوات حيث ينكشف لنا المسيح ذاته، فنسبحه لأنه هو نور العالم (يو12:8)، ونحن صرنا به أبناء نور وأبناء نهار، ولسنا من ظلمة ولا من ليل (1تس4:5-8). 


+ إن الذين لهم حق القيام مع بني النور هم الذين أضاءوا المصابيح لذا يعتبر هذا اللحن تصريحًا لأصحاب المصابيح المضيئة للدخول مع العريس عندما يأتي الصوت صارخًا "هو ذ ا العريس قد أقبل فقمن وأخرجن للقائه" (مت6:25). 


من أجل ذلك يقول الرسول "استيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيضيء لك المسيح" (أف14:5). 




كلمة اسهروا ​

هي من أكثر الكلمات التي تكررت في الأناجيل، والسهر متعة روحية... يصعب التعوّد عليها خارج تسبيحات الكنيسة، فالسهر في تسبيح وتمجيد مع القديسين هو تدريب على الوجود مع اللَّه ، وهو استعداد لملاقاة دائمة مع العريس السماوي: السهر في بدايته عملية ثقيلة، لكنها تنتهي بمحبة المسيح وبنعمته إلى عادة شهية ولذيذة يبحث الإنسان عنها باجتهاد. 




أقسام التسبحة ​

تسمى تسبحة كيهك (سبعة وأربعة) إذ أنها تتكون من 4 هوسات (أي تسابيح)، و7 ثيئوطوكيات (أي مدائح للعذراء)، و7 إبصاليات (تراتيل للرب يسوع)، مع مدائحها وطروحاتها (أي تفاسيرها). 

الهوس الشاهد الرمز والمعنى الروحي 
الأول خروج 15 


رؤ1:15-4 عبور البحر الأحمر - المعمودية المقدسة. 


الكنيسة بعبور أولادها المعمودية هي الآن في برية العالم تسبح تسبحة الغلبة والخلاص إلى أن ترتلها في تمام الثقة مع الذين غلبوا الوحش وصورته. 


الثاني

مز:135 (اشكروا الرب لأنه صالح وأن إلى الأبد رحمته)، شكر للَّه من أجل كل أعماله: خلقته لنا وحفظه إيّانا - الدفاع عنّا - إهلاك أعدائنا (الشيطان). الشكر هو سمة الكنيسة "لأنه ليس عطية بلا زيادة إلا التي بلا شكر" مار اسحق. 


الثالث 

دا 9:52:3 (الأسفار القانونية الثانية) تسبحة الثلاثة فتية في أتون النار، إن نار هذا العالم لازمة لتجربة الكنيسة، ولكن اللَّه في وسط الأتون يحوّل النار إلى ندى بارد. والسلام الداخلي لا يعني زوال التجارب لكنه يعني وجود اللَّه معنا وسط النار (الرابع الشبيه بابن الآلهة). 


الرابع مز:148، 


149،150 كلها عن التسبيح الذي هو عمل كل الخليقة السماوية والأرضية: الملائكة والكنيسة المنتصرة والمجاهدة والحيوانات والنباتات والجماد. اللَّه يتمجد في صورة منقطعة النظير في قديسيه "سبحوا اللَّه في جميع قديسيه". 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*مجمع القديسين *​

*يصلى بعد الهوس الثالث

بعد شعور الكنيسة بوجود اللَّه مع الثلاثة فتية القديسين في أتون نار هذا العالم، تنطلق إلى أعماق مستمرة للشركة بين الكنيسة المجاهدة والكنيسة المنتصرة، إذ تجمعهما وحدة الهدف، ووحدة الروح، والعضوية في الجسد الواحد. 


+ يبدأ المجمع بشفاعات العذراء مريم، ثم رؤساء الملائكة وبقية رتب السمائيين، ثم يوحنا المعمدان، ثم الآباء البطاركة (إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب...)، والأنبياء فالرسل والشهداء، والنساك والرهبان والعلمانيين. 


+ والمجمع لحظه من لحظات التجلي على قمة الجبل العالي (الكنيسة) حيث يظهر الرب يسوع بين موسى وإيليا (العهد القديم) ويتطلع إليهم بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا (العهد الجديد)، ويغمرهم الإحساس بعذوبة الوجود في حضرة اللَّه "جيد يا رب أن نكون ههنا". وهنا حالة التجلّي تجمع في صلاة واحدة السمائيين مع رجال العهدين القديم والجديد. 



*
*الثيئوطوكيات *​



*سر التجسد *​

*شخصية السيدة العذراء لها أهمية عظمى بالنسبة للتجسد. فسر التجسد لا يمكن أن نتلامس معه أو نذوقه ونعيشه ونأخذ بركاته إلا بعد إدراك الالتحام الإلهي بين اللاهوت والناسوت في المعمل الإلهي (بطن العذراء مريم). 


وبما أن سر التجسد هو أساس كل الأسرار المسيحية، لذلك تكرّس الأنبياء في العهد القديم بوحي الروح القدس لإلقاء الأضواء على كل جوانب هذا السر، وذلك في وصفهم للعذراء السماء الثانية. 


*
*رموز العذراء في العهد القديم وصفاتها *​

*المعنى الشاهد الرمز 

يرمز للعذراء له قدسيته الفريدة، ومكرّس لحلول الرب فيه. العذراء هي النموذج الحيّ، والعضو الأمثل للحياة المقدسة مع الانعزال عن الخطية وتقديس القلب وتكريسه للَّه. خر33:26،34 قدس الأقداس 


التابوت من خشب لا يسوس، هو رمز لطهارة العذراء. مصفح بالذهب، رمز للاهوت الروح القدس، يحلّ عليك (من داخل)، وقوة العلي تظللك (من خارج)، الطهارة هي نعمة إلهية ترتبط بوجود اللَّه معنا. خر10:20-16 التابوت المصفح بالذهب 


"قوة العلي تظللك"

عمق اهتمام اللَّه بنا حيث يظلّلنا برعايته، ويسترنا بستر جناحيه، فلا تحرقنا الشمس بالنهار ولا القمر بالليل. خر 17:25-2 غطاء التابوت وعليه الكاروبيم مظللين 


القسط الذهبي نال كرامة بوضع المن فيه، العذراء نالت كرامة بتجسد المسيح يسوع (المن الحقيقي) فيها، وها هي تقدمه لنا، فمن يأكل منه لا يموت إلى الأبد. خر33:16 قسط الذهب 
كما تبعث المنارة النور، هكذا حملت العذراء النور الحقيقي. العذراء حاملة النور منارة، وبالتالي الكنيسة منارة، وجماعة المؤمنين صاروا منائر (رؤ20:1). السبع منائر هي 7 كنائس ، تُشير أيضًا إلى 7 طغمات الكنيسة. خر31:25-40 المنارة الذهبية 


رُمِز للعذراء، الذهب = طهارتها، المجمرة تحمل جمر اللَّه (الفحم = الناسوت، والنار = اللاهوت)، والمجمرة تستخدم في الصلاة. وهكذا تضع لنا العذراء طريق الوجود مع اللَّه وهو الصلاة. عد 46:16 المجمرة الذهب 

كانت رمزًا لحبل العذراء بغير دنس. خر8:17 عصا هارون التي أزهرت

كانت رمزًا للعذراء التي فاح عطرها في المسكونة. خر7:30،8 زهرة البخور 

كانت رمزًا للحبل الإلهي من العذراء. خر2:3 العليقة 

كان رمزًا للعذراء حيث أخذ كلمة اللَّه الجسد منها للنزول من السماء، ليأخذ طبيعتنا ويُصعدها إلى سمائه. تك12:28 سلّم يعقوب 

قُطِع منه حجر دون أن يلمسه أحد، رمزًا للعذراء التي أُخذ منها المسيح بدون زرع بشر. دا 45:2 

جبل دانيال 

الذي نزلت عليه كلمة اللَّه (الوصايا العشر) لموسى النبي رمزًا للعذراء التي حملت الكلمة المتجسد. خر3:19 جبل سيناء 

رآه حزقيال مغلقًا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان، كان رمزًا للعذراء الدائمة البتولية. خر2:44 باب حزقيال 

هي مدينة اللَّه ومسكن الفرحين، فتسير الأمم في نورك والملوك في ضياء إشراقك (إش3:60). مز7:87 مدينة اللَّه 

هي السحابة السريعة (أو الخفيفة) التي ركبها اللَّه قادمًا إلى مصر، كنبوة عن مجيء السيد المسيح إلى مصر هربًا من وجه هيرودس. ما أجمل الهروب من وجه الشر. إش1:19 السحابة 
تُشرق منها شمس البر الذي هو ربنا يسوع المسيح. ملا2:4 سماء ثانية 

الذي سكن فيه آدم الثاني (الرب يسوع). الفردوس العقلي 

والقمر تحت رجليها واثنى عشر كوكبًا تكلّل رأسها. المرأة هي العذراء، والشمس هو المسيح، والقمر هو يوحنا المعمدان والاثنى عشر كوكبًا هم الرسل الأطهار. رؤ1:12،2 المرأة المتسربلة بالشمس 

عليهما الوصايا العشر مكتوبة بأصبع اللَّه، وكان هذا رمزًا للعذراء التي تجسد منها اللَّه الكلمة. خر12:24 لوحي الشريعة 

ومن العبارات الرائعة التي ذُكرت في الثيئوطوكيات 

+ غير المتجسد تجسد - والكلمة تجس ّ مَت - وغير المبتدئ ابتدأ، وغير الزمني صار زمنيًا، وغير المُدرَك لمسوه وغير المرئي رأوه. 

+ الآب اطَّلع من السماء فلم يجد من يشبهك، أرسل وحيده أتى وتجسد منك (ثيئوطوكية الأربعاء).

+ البطن الواقع تحت الحكم وولد الأولاد بوجع القلب، صار ينبوعًا لعدم الموت. لم يزل إلهًا أتى وصار ابن بشر، لكنه هو الإله الحقيقي أتى وخلصنا (ثيئوطوكي ة الخميس). 



*
*مردات الثيئوتوكيات *​
*اليوم المرد 

الاثنين أشرق جسديًا من العذراء بغير زرع بشر حتى خلصنا. 

الثلاثاء 

لأنه بإرادته ومسرة أبيه والروح القدس أتى وخلّصنا. 

الأربعاء تطلع الآب من السماء فلم يجد من يشبهك، أرسل وحيدَه وتجسّد منك. 

الخميس 

لم يزل إلهًا أتى وصار ابن بشر لأنه هو الإله الحقيقي أتى وخلّصنا. 

الجمعة 

هو أخذ الذي لنا وأعطانا الذي له، نسبحه ونمجده ونزيده علوًا. 

السبت 

السلام لك يا ممتلئة نعمة. السلام لك يا من وجدتِ نعمة. السلام لك يا من ولدتِ المسيح. الرب معكِ. 

الأحد 

... نسأل ونطلب أن نفوز برحمة بشفاعتكِ عند محب البشر. 


*
*الإبصاليات *​

*هناك 7 إبصاليات (أي تراتيل للرب يسوع) لكل يوم إبصالية خاصة يتكرر فيها اسم الرب يسوع. 

اليوم الجملة المتكررة 

الاثنين يا ربي يسوع 

الثلاثاء اسمك القدوس يا ربي يسوع هو... 

الأربعاء الاسم الحلو المملوء مجدًا الذي لربنا يسوع المسيح. 

الخميس تبدأ بجملة : يا ربي يسوع المسيح الذي... 

الجمعة تبدأ بجملة: ربنا يسوع المسيح أعطى علامة لعبيده (أي علامة الصليب)، الجمعة هو يوم الصليب . 

السبت ينتهي بجملة يا ربي يسوع المسيح مخلصي الصالح. 

الأحد ينتهي كل ربع يا ربي يسوع المسيح أعني. 



+ بهذا نرى أن الترنيم القبطي هو حوار مع اسم الخلاص اسم يسوع المسيح وليس مجرد ترانيم عادية. 


+ هذا موجز بسيط عن تسبحة الكنيسة كل يوم وبالأخص ليلة الأحد وفي شهر كيهك تتخلّلها ترانيم ومدائح على كل هوس وثيئوطوكية 


منقول
*


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

تسبحة سبعة واربعة 







تسبحة سبعة واربعة
وهى المعروفة بتسبحة كيهك
فى المدة من اول صوم الميلاد وحتى اخر شهر هاتور يكون الطقس سنوى ثم 
تبدأ الكنيسة من أول شهر كيهك 
فى تبديل ألحانها الى الطريقة الكيهكية لتنقلها الى جو الميلاد المبارك مع تهيئه الفرصة لنا لنتذكر مراحم الرب 
ونظرا لان المولو د الالهى شارك البشر فى كل شىء خلا الخطية فقد ظل فى بطن العذراء تسعة اشهر كاملة
ولأن الشهر التاسع للحمل هو شهر كيهك اذلك كانت له أهمية خاصة فى كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية.
ولأن فى التاسع والعشرين منه تحتفل الكنيسة بذكرى ميلاد المخلص الفادى الاله المتانس بالجسد ,
لذلك رتبت الكنيسة الاولى أن تقام الصلوات طوال ليالى احاد هذا الشهر وتقرأ فية التسابيح التى يطلق عليها سبعة واربعة



+ أما كلمتى سبعة وأربعة فهى تشير الى السبعة ثيؤطوكيات (تمجيد لوالدة الاله)
والأربعة تشير الى الهوسات(التسبيح)
والاربعة هوسات كلها تسبيح للعزة الالهية ونجد ان:


+الهوس الاول:هو تسبحة النصرة بعد عبور موسى وبنى اسرائيل للبحر الاحمر


+الهوس الثانى:هو المزمور135 وفيه تقدم الكنيسة الشكر لله من اجل محبتة الفائقة للخليقة


+الهوس الثالث:يشمل تسبحة الثلاث فتية القديسين الذين القوا فى أتون النار 


+الهوس الرابع: يشمل شكر الخليقة على مراحم الرب





منقووووووووووووووووووووووول ​


----------



## tena.barbie (2 نوفمبر 2009)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل ومميز جدا

ربنا يباركك, صلى من أجلى


----------

